# The story of beeper



## Pigeon-girl1988 (Mar 20, 2005)

Well my zebra finches had a nest with 4 eggs about 4 months ago. 2 hatched and they both did well for a few days.
Here they are day 1








After about a week the parents decided they didn't want the smallest little pied baby anymore so they tossed him out of the nest I figured it might have been an accident so I put him back he was back out on the floor the next morning so I pulled him out and started handfeeding him myself. 
He did well with me handfeeding actually he liked handfeeding a little too much. He didn't wean till he was 10 weeks old (usually they wean at 4 weeks old) 
He is very tame and follows me around the house. He has full reign of the house for a coupe of hours every day and flys all over he always lands on my head which I would rather him not....I wouldn't trade him for anything though...
And here are the most recent pics he is all grown up and has his adult colors.
on the couch
















I hope you enjoyed the story and pictures...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! What a challenge that must have been to raise such a tiny baby! Great story and pictures .. thank you for sharing!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe how tiny they were! Good job! Your bird certainly looks happy and healthy.

Linda


----------

